# Bought a house, backyard has slight slope towards the house



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

markx83 said:


> I've watched enough Mike Holmes to know it's a priority, ...


Sorry I can't really add any value to the thread, but thumbs up for this! :thumbup:


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

Had similar issues. Thought it wouldn't be a big deal. I'm now 3 months and $4,500 in correcting the situation:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/backyard-retaining-wall-build-172307/


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yikes! I don't think mine is going to be to that scale...it's a smaller yard than yours for sure. I'm actually wondering if I can just take some of the dirt from the back of the yard and relocate it closer to the house...in effect sloping the yard the opposite way.

You look like you did a great job with the retaining wall and based on what I've read, a French drain would work really well on the slope you've created...those things are pricey though!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

markx83 said:


> I'm actually wondering if I can just take some of the dirt from the back of the yard and relocate it closer to the house...in effect sloping the yard the opposite way.


That would be my first choice. How about posting some pictures so we can see what you're dealing with.

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

kwikfishron said:


> That would be my first choice. How about posting some pictures so we can see what you're dealing with.
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw.


Thanks!

Unfortunately all I've got are the pics from the MLS listing, but it should give you a general sense of what I'm working with:


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

A lot of times covers are on the window wells because the wells aren't connected to weeping tile.
also, most times, the siding is already too close to the ground and you will need to change the slope by removing dirt, rather than adding it by the house. 
Pictures would help, because without them, we are just best guessing.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

First, it's hard to tell slopes from photos, but I don't see a Major drainage issue there. I would likely try adding some mounded flower beds or similar along the house to help address it. 
If you take dirt from back by the fence to add near the house, first think about where your water would go from there. You'll end-up creating a standing water area if its the lowest spot on all sides.

And from WAY out in left field: I built a bench/railing on my deck exactly like that one with those same plastic brackets. The brackets worked just fine, but the hardware that came with them was just Zinc-coated stuff not galvanized or otherwise coated for exterior use and it was certainly not okay to use in pressure treated lumber. Translation= check the bolts, lag screws and screws holding that bench in place to make sure they aren't all rusting away. Swapping out the hardware is no big deal.


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, that's relieving to hear...so it shouldn't be a huge expense to fix this, hopefully!

Thanks for the tip on the deck. Whoever built it didn't do a great job. Wood touching soil, railing isn't up to code, etc. Have some work to do there but at least it isn't mission critical in comparison to the grading and the kitchen I have to gut.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

As mentioned it's hard to tell from those pictures.

The "important" thing is with whatever you do that there's at least 6" from grade to the bottom of the siding or any wood.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i can see the slope = look at the fence on the side, it steps down. 

if you add dirt to the back of the house, that would probably help. but, you have to be aware that the water needs somewhere to go. and your neighbors yards are NOT that place. if i see correctly, behind that deck bench, there is a slight ditch there. aim your water to that, and then aim that, if it isn't already, to the street. 

is that a shed or garage ?


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i can see the slope = look at the fence on the side, it steps down.
> 
> if you add dirt to the back of the house, that would probably help. but, you have to be aware that the water needs somewhere to go. and your neighbors yards are NOT that place. if i see correctly, behind that deck bench, there is a slight ditch there. aim your water to that, and then aim that, if it isn't already, to the street.
> 
> is that a shed or garage ?


That's a shed. 

I will see if I can aim for that ditch. I take possession if the house in June so it'll be much easier to see what works then!


----------



## InspectorZo (Apr 19, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Hi Mark,
Big congrats on the purchase of your new home. It looks great. Welcome to what I call "sweat equity training". 
The slope is noticeable and it is possible that the water makes it all the way to your back wall but does not enter (yet). It is not a good idea to bring surface drainage to the side of your dwelling. It could cause erosion, leaks, excessive settlement, and damage to the exterior surface. The damage could be cosmetic but don't rule out structural damage if you leave it for long. This is why your inspector suggested you remedy this sooner rather than later.
The idea is to keep the soil 6" below non-cementitious foundation wall. The idea of removing dirt from the back and stacking it to the front might raise the area near your dwelling too high to maintain that 6" clearance but here's an idea:
You don;t need to shed the water to the back, just not towards the house. If you simply grade an area about 5' away from the back wall of your home to be lower than both sides and then grade it to drain to either side yard, the water will not reach your home and the problem will be diverted.
Additional items you can add to the surface drainage would be a french drain system, a perforated pipe, a deeper gravel pit to drain excessive rain fall/snow melt. You can also design & build a concrete walk/patio from your home towards the back. Keep it shedding toward the back but at least 3" above the finish grade when you terminate the concrete improvement. This will "dam" the water at the concrete edge of the walk/patio and also keep the water away from your home. 
These ideas will not require a complete regrading of your back yard. 
Hope this helps, :thumbsup:

InspectorZo



markx83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post here...probably the first of many, new home owner.  My wife and I are expecting our first child so we went and bought a house in the suburbs. It's large, but needs a bit of work so we can slowly grow into it.
> 
> ...


----------



## markx83 (Apr 23, 2013)

InspectorZo said:


> Hi Mark,
> Big congrats on the purchase of your new home. It looks great. Welcome to what I call "sweat equity training".
> The slope is noticeable and it is possible that the water makes it all the way to your back wall but does not enter (yet). It is not a good idea to bring surface drainage to the side of your dwelling. It could cause erosion, leaks, excessive settlement, and damage to the exterior surface. The damage could be cosmetic but don't rule out structural damage if you leave it for long. This is why your inspector suggested you remedy this sooner rather than later.
> The idea is to keep the soil 6" below non-cementitious foundation wall. The idea of removing dirt from the back and stacking it to the front might raise the area near your dwelling too high to maintain that 6" clearance but here's an idea:
> ...


Very insightful, thank you! That sounds simple to do which is always a welcome quality in a project.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

deleted


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

> However, you do not want a "level" yard. You want it to slope away from your home. Make sure that you have at least a quarter of an inch drop in elevation per foot of linear travel away from the house. For example, in ten feet of distance (10 X 1/4 inch = 10 quarters of an inch, or, 2 1/2 inches drop) you will need the earth to slope down and away about 2 1/2 inches. And, therefore, if you go twenty feet away you will need 5 inches of positive drainage slope away from your structure. From there you may flatten out to more level ground but always always always maintain positive drainage away from your home.
> 
> what you would do is get two stakes and place them at the two ends of the area you want to make level. String a line tautly between the two stakes and hang your level on it in the middle of the string, then adjust the height of the string until the level indicates the string is, well, level.
> 
> After you are certain the string is level and straight--not sagging, measure from the area under the string that is longest and remove the dirt beneath the string until every area matches that measurement. You could also add dirt to the low areas instead of remove dirt from the high areas or do a combination of the two--what is important is that the area beneath the string be the same measurement along the total string length.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_level_your_backyard_with_a_string_level


----------

